# Decoys?



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody have luck using decoys in the Turkey woods? I have heard that they are effective in the fields, but not so much the woods. Any thoughts? Thx


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They'll work . But I rarely if ever use a decoy in the timber . By the time they see the decoy they should be dead . 
Now if it's a open woods , or a two track or open ROW thru the woods a decoy can help . But I don't think it helps in the actual timber . Especially after things green up.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had them come up nose to nose to a decoy, and I have had them see the decoy and do a 180 and sneak away.
Buddy had ( I think 3 decoys out) he fell a sleep…woke up, in his sleep fog wondered where his dekes were, and where did the Tom in full strut come from….shot the tom….figured it knocked the others down and then got himself shot !


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Marshrat007 said:


> Anybody have luck using decoys in the Turkey woods? I have heard that they are effective in the fields, but not so much the woods. Any thoughts? Thx


i have killed most of my turkey in the woods and always set up decoys


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup... I don't think I've ever turkey hunted without a decoy in the woods… i've personally never had a problem but I can see the problems or concerns that they would create… my main concern in the woods with a decoy is other hunters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO they aren’t worth carrying 90% of the time. That includes many fields, but it depends on terrain. I use them when hunting a field with kids, but if it just me I leave them at home. In 30 some years of turkey hunting, I can count on one hand the number of times they really played a role in whether I shot a bird or not. Set up is way more important, and I hate carrying them.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive hadn same results as Magis I did kill a hard hunted bird with a jake riding a hen deke once I rarely use dekes in woods


----------



## vizslaridge (Dec 10, 2011)

Agree with comments about better in field. I've not had an experience where they've hurt... but in the woods it's debatable. But I bring it with me nonetheless. If there's a good opening to place it I do.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe decoys have their place, I always have at least a hen decoy in my vest. As stated, they can be seen from afar from one end of a field to the other end. Another good spot to put out a decoy is in a power line (ROW) or between two tracts of woods if there is an opening (green field or food plot). Later is season when greened up and grass is up to your knees, turkeys may not see the decoy unless you find a bald spot in the field. Once a Tom sees the deke and commits, I seldom call at all, he knows your exact location. If using a decoy in a field where there could be a lot of wind, I always “pin” the decoy. By that I mean taking 2-small sticks about the size of a pencil and maybe 12-14” long and push into ground on each side of the back tail about 6” on each side. By doing this your deke won’t spin on the stake and scare away any birds. Movement though is always good. There is usually always some wind in or along a field and that little bit of movement will make your setup more realistic! I learned the hard way when the wind blew and deke was spinning in circles and spoofed a gobbler. Good luck this season.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My 2nd bird last yr . As he lay . Normally I'd shoot em before they get to the decoys . But he was in the middle of a ball of Jake birds . I had to let them clear out some to shoot . My son has shot several off the Decoys backs .


----------



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If I go , I'll set some up(since i have them) ..... can't hurt 
My woods are pretty open with mature trees and a good canopy in most of it


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I always use at least 1 and normally use 3, 2 hens and a Jake, I put the hens 10-15 feet apart and 1 hen is on a short stake with the Jake right behind her like he is going to breed her, a dominant gobbler won’t stand for Jake mounting one of his hens. This works especially well with a gobbler that hangs up and won’t come in. I have been using the same foam decoys for 20 years or more, I also made new stakes so they are a little higher. Good luck with your Turkey season


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Good luck to everyone chasing thunder chickens this spring.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

I've always used decoys and have give credit to using them. As much as I like to call turkeys, I've never had the chance, because they see the decoys and come running towards them before I get a chance. This happens to me in fields and inside the woods.
Early on in the turkey season I'll use several decoys, but as the season goes I use less and less decoys. I never hunt without using a minimum of 2 hen decoys. 😎


----------

